# Bacon Wrapped Chicken Wings



## Jim (Feb 9, 2012)

As the dude from Man vs food always says(with a mouth stuffed full of food) "Oh my goodness, Oh my Goodness!"

A coworker told me his wife made these wings for a Chicken wing contest and she came in second place. The first thought that comes to your head when someone says Bacon wrapped Chicken wings....WTF? :LOL2: :lol: 

Super simple, a caveman could do it. All you need is one package of chicken wings, one package of your favorite bacon, and some BBQ sauce. That's it.

I washed the wings and removed the wing tip. I cut a little bit of the skin between the drumette and the wingette to "Straighten" out the wing a little bit. I then tightly wrapped a whole piece of bacon as best I could around each wing. Sort of like putting on a bandage. Into a 325 degree oven they went for 30 minutes. At the 30 minute mark I took them out and raised the temp of the oven to 350. While they were out I gave them a coat of sweet baby rays. Back into the oven they went for another 30 minutes. Done! Wings were gone in 10 minutes. I followed her recipe EXACTLY this time. Next time I will put the wings under the broiler for 5-10 minutes just to get the bacon a little crunchy. None the less, they kicked ass and were the hit of our little super bowl party.

Wings on the cookie sheet and wire rack to allow the bacon grease to fall away from the wing.






Close up of the wings!





At the 60 minute mark!





10 minutes before disappearing.





Give them a try, they are really good. If you do anything different, let me know. I am going to try to do these on my smoker.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 9, 2012)

Those look amazing!!!!!!! I am going to give them a try


----------



## ejones1961 (Mar 8, 2012)

thats a pretty good idea. looks good also.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks amazing, but one more like this and YOU ARE BANNED!!!!!! (Reminds me, I havent posted a pizza in awhile)


----------



## lucescoflathead (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll let you know how this goes in an hour. I just put in a batch.


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2012)

lucescoflathead said:


> I'll let you know how this goes in an hour. I just put in a batch.



Awesome! :beer:


----------



## lucescoflathead (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry for the delay. I ate 6 then fell asleep. I used Sweet Baby Ray's Sweet Vidalia Onion. The wings are great and the sauce should be illegal. It's that good.


----------



## Jim (Apr 19, 2012)

Never tried that particular kind of sweet baby rays......on the list now.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 19, 2012)

Oven?

Jim, put those things on the smoker!


----------



## Jim (Apr 19, 2012)

Quackrstackr said:


> Oven?
> 
> Jim, put those things on the smoker!



Sold the smoker, new one is coming. 8)


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 19, 2012)

Ever make your own BBQ sauce? Simple and plenty of room for experiment

For the base...

Ketchup
Brown sugar

For the flavor add any of the following

Worcestershire
Mustard
Liquid smoke
pepper 
salt
garlic

the list goes on...


----------



## Canklefish (Jul 25, 2012)

These were the juiciest, most tender wings I've ever had, whether I made them myself or not!

I cooked them for 30 minutes at 350, then 20 more minutes at 350 after glazing half with buffalo sauce and the other half with BBQ.

They didn't even need any dipping sauces, and my girlfriend loved them!

This is now in my arsenal of recipes...


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 27, 2012)

I will be doing the bacon wrap wings this weekend - I will post pictures of my results. :beer:


----------

